# 2nd Try



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is my 2nd effort. It is 5 1/2 inches long. I made it for casting for Muskies at Alum Creek. After testing in the tub it seems to have better action as a jerkbait though. It darts side to side and then sinks nose down very, very slow. Took slightly more than 4 seconds to get to bottom of tub. Then the lip would rest on bottom and tail would point up. Not quite what I was trying for but I hope the fish dont care.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on that. Hard to believe it's only your second attempt.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking lure...I like the firetiger pattern...I want to try a few in that pattern...good job!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job. You never know. That lure action might trigger a strike.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great! I talked to a fella at saltfork this past summer. That type of pattern works great there also. He showed me a monster shad that he painted along that line. Keep them coming!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks guys. I cant wait to test it on the water.


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

Just when You think you have seen everything another member comes along with another paint scheme that gets you excited,I like the lure and the paint gives me some ideas,great job


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

It caught my eye, great color combo and great finish. pete


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments. I used frisket paper to make a stencil pattern for this one. Has anyone else tried frisket paper? I like the stuff and am curious if anyone had any special tricks with it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That thing is really sharp! It sounds like its going to have some teeth marks in it this year.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks VC. I sure do hope it gets some teeth marks.


----------

